# East 72 night shore



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Fished platform #1 7:30 to 11:00.I caught 7 little 8 inches walleyes but no keepers mostly caught on a kastmaster spoon & 1 smallie 13" on a hand tied purple bunny haired jig .Saw a few big walleye swimming around and some walleye flashes but no takes.Lots of balls of shad & minnows swimming around..Nice fishing conditions lake was pretty calm surprisingly I only noticed one boat fishing.


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

mr max said:


> Fished platform #1 7:30 to 11:00.I caught 7 little 8 inches walleyes but no keepers mostly caught on a kastmaster spoon & 1 smallie 13" on a hand tied purple bunny haired jig .Saw a few big walleye swimming around and some walleye flashes but no takes.Lots of balls of shad & minnows swimming around..Nice fishing conditions lake was pretty calm surprisingly I only noticed one boat fishing.


High wind forecast will keep those that live away from the lake on land!


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Fished platform #1 6:30 to 11:15.At sunset I caught two 12" smallmouth on a kastmaster spoon.At dark large schools of 7" walleyes came in feeding on balls of shad & minnows.Besides the little walleyes there where 2 big white bass caught.The lake was calm almost flat.If the large numbers of small shore walleyes are any indication as in past we can look forward to some great angling years ahead.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

Mr Max - I am a shorebound walleye angler. I would love to try that spot with someone familiar with the area. How is security over there? What about safety as far as climbing hazards? I can get around fine, but my dad is not really agile at all any more. Can you walk to the platforms on solid flat pavement the whole way? I will have to pull it up on google earth. Would you welcome some company to fish with you?


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

The platforms closest to the discharge from the power plant are easy to get to. The one usually referred to as #1 has a ramp that leads to the platform. As far as safety is concerned, you are in the heart of Cleveland. If you are afraid, you may want to fish elsewhere IMO.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't hear any stories of people being beat up or mugged, but are break-ins an issue? I don't carry.


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

Like any other area, there will always be someone trying to make an easy hustle. Fishermen tend to own nice stuff, stuff that they may leave in their vehicle. I know it may sound a bit crazy, but I don't even leave anything out in the open, and will walk away not locking my doors!!! If they want in they will get in, why pay for a window or door that the jerks destroy trying to get in?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

heron153 said:


> Mr Max - I am a shorebound walleye angler. I would love to try that spot with someone familiar with the area. How is security over there? What about safety as far as climbing hazards? I can get around fine, but my dad is not really agile at all any more. Can you walk to the platforms on solid flat pavement the whole way? I will have to pull it up on google earth. Would you welcome some company to fish with you?



Park at Gordon park, you can hit the platforms from concrete walkways, very easy to get too and a very short walk. Bring a long net you'll need it for big walleye and steelhead. Bing maps has great satellite imaging of the area you'll see the paths clear as day.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

Any of you guys want some company? For a first trip there it'd be nice to go with some other people. We have two long nets - mine is 8 1/2 feet and my dad's is over 15 - modified from a frog gig handle.


----------



## parmachris (Sep 25, 2013)

From what ive been hearing, gordon park is the last place you want to park at night.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

parmachris said:


> From what ive been hearing, gordon park is the last place you want to park at night.


 I agree any place in that "area" should be considered unsafe it's filled with bad people. Walleye being dumped there. Guys boat trailers being stolen. It's only a matter of time before someone gets desperate and holds someone up. I always carry because I always come home. But I'm not looking to go to a place like that. It ain't worth it.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

have been night biting there for years and have not had problems and seems that patrols by the pd are usually good however that doesent make it safe I have heard plenty of things going wrong. we always go with a group and if the lot is empty we generally wont go out just keep anything worthwhile out of your vehicles and park under the lights if at all possible


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

I personally have never been robbed or my valuables stolen in over 55 yrs & thousands of hours fishing this "area".Things do happen as they do in any public fishing areas and I am aware other members might have experienced incidents that I have not.I am allways aware of my surroundings & I secure my valuables no matter where i am fishing or not.Common sense and some street smarts is the way to go in my IMHO.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Get a ccw and carry! Leave nothing in your vehicle and leave the door unlocked. No broken windows that way.


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Fished #1 pod 11:45 to 3:15, water was very murky.There was 4 of us casting & a fisherman who was there from 9:00 caught a 4lb walleye around 2:00 on a ghost x-rap #10 but that was it.I also tried casting on the big J rocks for 45 minutes but not a bump there either.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Good luck hope the eyes come in for you. Keep the reports coming. I really enjoy them.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

think next week we are going to give the troll a try.. cant hurt to try plus it sounds like the water is looking pretty clean


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

It's often hit or miss. I went last year quite a bit fishing #1 and the J and the platform to the right of #1 which you have to climb over rocks and is hard to get to as the walkway collapsed. Didnt catch 1 last year but snagged some large shad one night. I'm thinking of going down but i wouldn't go unless i knew a group would be down there. 

Crime in the lat year has seemed to gone up. At least some of the people in those tremont robberies have been caught. There were a couple robbed at gunpoint at edgewater 530 am watching the meteor showers.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't plan on buying a firearm or getting my ccw anytime soon. I am just looking to see who fishes this area and wouldn't mind having me tag along sometime, possibly with my dad, too. I doubt a group of 3,4, or 5 people together will have any issue.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

heron153 said:


> I don't plan on buying a firearm or getting my ccw anytime soon. I am just looking to see who fishes this area and wouldn't mind having me tag along sometime, possibly with my dad, too. I doubt a group of 3,4, or 5 people together will have any issue.


I would be interested in going up with you, but it's going to be a few weeks before I make the trip. I have to tag a deer first lol. What area are you from? I'm in the Akron area but work in Cleveland so maybe we can hook up in a few weeks


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

heron153 said:


> I don't plan on buying a firearm or getting my ccw anytime soon. I am just looking to see who fishes this area and wouldn't mind having me tag along sometime, possibly with my dad, too. I doubt a group of 3,4, or 5 people together will have any issue.


I might bicycle down for a little casting tonight.I am not exactly sure when I will be free but somewhere between 6:00 & midnight I should be on one of the platforms plugging away.If you see someone fishing next to a bicycle with a couple of trophy walleyes on a stringer that will be me{the trophy walleye description is positive angling thinking}come by say hi and I will give you the low down on the area.


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Fished mainly the #1 platform from 9:30 to 1:40.I caught one walleye 22" on a chartreuse clown marabou and bunny jig at the intake bridge by the big J.I also caught one 14" ,two 13" smallies and a 14" walleye all on a Joe Pirate before the waves chased me off the pod.It was perfect walleye water with rolling north easterly waves but the larger walleye packs were not in. But they should be in soon maybe even tomorrow {fisherman's logic}.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

hey guys - I will start a thread for walleye shore trips. Respond to it and we'll try to set up some get-togethers. Maybe we can arrange to do a cookout ahead of the evening bite, if there are facilities near any of the spots.


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

When I started casting at platform1 at 8:25 three fisherman were there casting since around 6:30.Everybody skunked even though little walleye were flashing everywhere,smallmouth,sheephead,etc feeding on top not a bump between us.The fish were feeding on something realy tiny you could watch them feeding but not see what on.The other fisherman gave up at 11:00 I hung on to 11:50 when a shifting west cross wind drove me & my empty bag of tricks away.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

they feed on shad.


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

Very good sign! If they are feeding on shad, they will begin to hit on stick baits soon. I always look for the bait, the eyes will follow!


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)

heading out tonight in the boat will post results... gypsy minnow on 68


----------



## blumpkin (Sep 7, 2015)

Went 0-2 tonight at my local spot slightly East of Cleveland.
A action came early and caught me by surprise. 8M Yozuri Minnow in Fire Tiger gets destroyed near the surface by a #6-8 Walleye. I lost the fish landing it, panicked and thought my trout net might not be big enough. I touched it and it came unbuttoned. Had a short strike after that. Then it turned off.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

I have fished that area since i was a kid with my dad and never had any issues. The old timers that fish down there are very nice and will help you any way they can. Its the young punks that go down there that you have to worry about. There have been people breaking into cars down there, but no one has been robed or shot that I now of or heard of. If you have a ccw and fish down there, it wont matter because if they break into your car, there gone before you can get back to it. So i guess what im saying is if you go down there look for the old timers that have fished down there their whole life and you shouldnt have any issues at all.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't single young punks out bud. All sorts steal and rob not just young people. I'm 23 and never thought of taking someone else's hard earned things. I was raised and taught better. It all starts in the household.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

don't misunderstand me when i say young punks, if you think i was talking about you, well then i'm sorry. and i never said YOU would steel anything eireangler51. There are young punks that hang from Euclid beach all the way down to 72ed and pray on people and fisherman and women alike. And I do say young punks because thats who hang down there. There might be a occasional older that hang, but most of the old timers down there are fishing for food to put on the table, not hanging around smoking weed and looking for trouble. If you think your in that crowd then I guess I was including you. You are just a young pup and have not seen what I have seen while fishing down thru these areas. There are a lot of young punks that go down there to raise trouble and break into cars. They have now fishing gear and a just walk around and watch for a fish that they can rob or break into a car. If you take the right precautions, you should be fine.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gets old seeing people single out young kids as the only people causing problems and stealing everytime the topic comes up. Then when I go down and fish since I'm young im profiled into that young punk category since I'm younger since they now carry fishing gear and I would be also, I've fished all over and your young punk statement is far from the truth. I've seen quite a few shady individuals that were older


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

dude you're only 23, your a pup compared to me,I'm not profiling you, In my years of fishing that area, it has been mostly young punks that have done things down thru that area. And as i have said there are older ones that do stuff as well, but for the most part it has been young punks out after curfew, saw from age 10 and up. I'm not lumping you in with anybody, if you go and fish and have a good time, great, i'm going to assume you're not a gang banger or a drug dealer/runner. I'm merely stating what I have seen and witnessed on all night fishing down thru these areas, and if you have such a good moral upbringing, then you shouldnt feel that i'm profiling you or including you in that group. Now if you have something in your closet that makes you think i'm including you, well thats your issue to take up with your therapist. I dont judge, profile,or make inferences about anybody. The only one that can judge is god if you belive in god.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Age doesn't matter. There isnt a special age you have to be to be a thief. If you dont feel comfortable being somewhere its simple don't go. It sucks that it has to be that way but unfortunately that's the way it is. Also its not right for a 16yr old to steal just the same its not right for a 70 year old.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

The real problem is this country is way to easy on thieves. I say if someone gets caught stealing cut their hands off


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Not saying your profiling me. I'm just saying everytime this subject comes up its always kids. If I go to an apple orchard and get 2 bad apples I'm not going to profile all apple orchards. Or if I get crappy service by 2 people at a restraunt I'm not going to profile the whole chain. Why even bring kids into it. Just say shady individuals of all ages I have seen punk kids do shady stuff but also see grown ups do it. That sounds a lot better. 
With the profiling that goes on with young kids its makes the younger generation even the good 1s like me profiled because everyone is quick to assume all are bad. I never see it reversed and people saying it's the punk old guys do you? It's easy for older people to do it with kids because not many enjoy the outdoors like me and this site is full of older people and not many younger. 

Thievery is done by all ages, sizes, and races is all I'm trying to say not just kids so why single 1 group out.

Go fish the salmon runs in the Lake Michigan harbors in Wisconsin and Chicago and let me know what kind of shady people you see? I guarentee its not kids. I've seen grown men pull guns on people for fishing gear.


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)

Didn't do too well with the night bite Sat... The marks are there but no takers.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Can we get back to some fishing reports


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Talk of punishment amputations & intergenerational spats its time for a fishing report.I went bassing in the area Sunday starting at 5:35 til midnight.Caught one 15" largemouth, big sheepshead during daylight & a bucketfull of rockbass at night on 4" watermelon powertubes.At dark one 15" smallie on a little rattle trap type & two 17" smallies & big bullhead on luhr jensen floating 3 1/2" chrome floating power minnow.At 11:10 I got the big one on a repainted black 2 1/2" cordell shallow diver Definitely fish Ohio but was fishing on top of a high rock bumping rocks barely reeling & I messed up on the netting it took another leap going into net slingshotting my lure at me.I would have liked getting a tape on it but it saved me releasing it.I have heard rumors of 7lb to 8lb being caught in area lately always skeptical I am a believer now.


----------



## redeye-cle (Nov 7, 2007)

Erieangler51 said:


> Not saying your profiling me. I'm just saying everytime this subject comes up its always kids. If I go to an apple orchard and get 2 bad apples I'm not going to profile all apple orchards. Or if I get crappy service by 2 people at a restraunt I'm not going to profile the whole chain. Why even bring kids into it. Just say shady individuals of all ages I have seen punk kids do shady stuff but also see grown ups do it. That sounds a lot better.
> With the profiling that goes on with young kids its makes the younger generation even the good 1s like me profiled because everyone is quick to assume all are bad. I never see it reversed and people saying it's the punk old guys do you? It's easy for older people to do it with kids because not many enjoy the outdoors like me and this site is full of older people and not many younger.
> 
> Thievery is done by all ages, sizes, and races is all I'm trying to say not just kids so why single 1 group out.
> ...


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

anyone been out this week? We went out last Saturday fished till 3 a.m and only got two 26 inches. How does the strong west wind effect inside the wall. We are fishing in an 14 ft aluminum. Don't want to make a drive up there if it is to rough.


----------



## cleo (Sep 27, 2009)

Kevin05 said:


> anyone been out this week? We went out last Saturday fished till 3 a.m and only got two 26 inches. How does the strong west wind effect inside the wall. We are fishing in an 14 ft aluminum. Don't want to make a drive up there if it is to rough.


Went last night lake was bad temp was 60 one break off fish 3 hrs 9 to 12 try again this weekend


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Fished 12:30 to 4:30 last night.Waves where due north making fishing pods impossible.Another fisherman & I fished the J rocks where fishable for a little over 1 1/2 hours,than fished the horseshoe for about a hour not a bump.Went & fished #1 pod dodging waves and a drenching.On his !st cast the other fisherman caught a 18" smallie.On his 4th cast he hooked into a very big steelie that made a jump that would turn Kevin Love of the Cavs green with envy {come to think of it Kevin would be jealous of a blue gills leaping ability} snapping his line & losing his ghost #10 x-rap.I caught 3 nice steelies on a olive #10 x-rap before the wind shifted & waves came in from the N.E; No walleyes but at any time with this seasonal weather here.


----------



## blumpkin (Sep 7, 2015)

What are the Legalities of each place. If you have a fishIng license... and ain't bothering anyone. How late can you fish. From shore, braakwalls, piers.
At Wildwood.
At E. 72ND
AT E 55th
At Edgewater 
At Lorain 

Struggling Afghan Vet. Entering "Fall Brawl". Would like to win it from shore. Have lost a double digit fish at Wildwood already... Thought it was too big for the net.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

blumpkin said:


> What are the Legalities of each place. If you have a fishIng license... and ain't bothering anyone. How late can you fish. From shore, braakwalls, piers.
> At Wildwood.
> At E. 72ND
> AT E 55th
> ...


As far as I know they are open 24/7. Me and my buddy are also vets and in the brawl too. Hit me up sometime we also fish from shore. We will be going to Lorain for the opening night of the brawl.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

How is the water clarity?


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

During my many years of night fishing from shore, I've only been stopped by one cop from fishing the Metro-parks area. Once I read the rules, I discovered that as long as I was fishing, I had the right to be there. If you are not fishing, then they can evict you from the area at the posted times!


----------



## blumpkin (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up Shoreman and Finseeker.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Erieangler51 said:


> Gets old seeing people single out young kids as the only people causing problems and stealing everytime the topic comes up. Then when I go down and fish since I'm young im profiled into that young punk category since I'm younger since they now carry fishing gear and I would be also, I've fished all over and your young punk statement is far from the truth. I've seen quite a few shady individuals that were older


Sorry to chime in late. Seems like he meant (young punks) as sort of a slang term. Lot of older people say that term but not in as the correct definition of the term. Rather slang. I'm a little older but not old. I refuse. Ha. Don't let that jack you up. Crack heads come in all different shapes and sizes. Good luck


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Cashregisterface said:


> Sorry to chime in late. Seems like he meant (young punks) as sort of a slang term. Lot of older people say that term but not in as the correct definition of the term. Rather slang. I'm a little older but not old. I refuse. Ha. Don't let that jack you up. Crack heads come in all different shapes and sizes. Good luck


Didnt jack me up. Just everytime theft comes up its always kids. Then I get profiled along with other younger people because people are so quick to think all are bad because guys like him single Us out. 

Thievery comes in all ages and races so there's no point to single 1 group out. Just say scumbags thieves or something along those lines


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't let people fool you. Since the metro parks have taken over its 10x better. I only ever had one issue there and it was in 2010. The ranger patrol the area pretty frequently. If you see something call them. Emergency: 440-333-4911 Non-Emergency:440-331-5530
Back to the fishing, the steelhead fishing picked up over the weekend. Floating a hair jig 5' under a bobber tipped with a minnow has produced the best. Walleye fishing is picking up but not in numbers.


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Fished 11:15 to 2:45 caught 16 huge white bass also had a steelie on kastmaster spoons. Heard of a few walleyes caught and saw some swimming by but none tonight for me & the the people around me.I saw one person with six in recent days but that's still a rare limit catch..The trophy eyes are not in yet [ I consider a trophy 11lb+] the largest I have seen caught maybe around 8lbs.Its still too hit or miss maybe need a few more weeks for the lake temp to drop and the bite to really kick in.


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

Made it out Friday night for some tossin! No luck for me, but saw some nice steelies and large white bass landed. The fish are being caught by the guys using agitators and fuzzy grubs (white) attached to long leads retrieved very slow. Not a real hot bite, just hot enough to keep you interested!


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Fished 11:00 to 3:15 caught one 20" walleye and had two larger ones hit three feet from platform and shake off on a clown Rogue.I also caught nine white bass three on the rogue, six on a kastmaster spoon.I saw four other eyes caught.Still a tad early but let the lake tempt. drop to 56 that should kick off the bite..


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Fished 11:00 to 2:00.Fish were on a minnow feeding frenzy not a shad bite that makes it hard to figure out what they will hit.I tried spinners,spoons, small and large minnow baitsI finally.tossed a silver & blue ripstick 4th cast caught a 27 incher..In the next dozen casts caught two big white bass and a big walleye that I lost along with the my only ripstick when my net got caught on the wrecked concrete trying to land it.I saw 8 other walleyes caught in the area I was fishing and some white bass and three steelhead.Its heating up, a few degrees drop in temp will bring better fishing.


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

mr max said:


> Fished 11:00 to 2:00.Fish were on a minnow feeding frenzy not a shad bite that makes it hard to figure out what they will hit.I tried spinners,spoons, small and large minnow baitsI finally.tossed a silver & blue ripstick 4th cast caught a 27 incher..In the next dozen casts caught two big white bass and a big walleye that I lost along with the my only ripstick when my net got caught on the wrecked concrete trying to land it.I saw 8 other walleyes caught in the area I was fishing and some white bass and three steelhead.Its heating up, a few degrees drop in temp will bring better fishing.


Looking forward to getting back out when the blow goes by. Will give a shout-out for any OGFers on the platform for a face to face!!


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Arrived at a somewhat crowded pod #1 at around 11:00.I saw just one walleye and a few white bass in the buckets so I moved to the little horse shoe where 6 fishermen had the same no eyes a few bass.I tried there for 1/2 hour not a bump.Then I moved down to the #5 pod where i fished to 1:30 no action so moved back to pod #1 where I fished with two fishermen, one who had 1 eye shake off and six white bass.I left at 2:15 with no cars remaining in parking lot except ranger patrol car. Very muddy water and small medium sized minnows everywhere made for a skunking.Still hit and miss but very soon it will be a steady bite and the meat wagon arrives.


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

mr max said:


> Arrived at a somewhat crowded pod #1 at around 11:00.I saw just one walleye and a few white bass in the buckets so I moved to the little horse shoe where 6 fishermen had the same no eyes a few bass.I tried there for 1/2 hour not a bump.Then I moved down to the #5 pod where i fished to 1:30 no action so moved back to pod #1 where I fished with two fishermen, one who had 1 eye shake off and six white bass.I left at 2:15 with no cars remaining in parking lot except ranger patrol car. Very muddy water and small medium sized minnows everywhere made for a skunking.Still hit and miss but very soon it will be a steady bite and the meat wagon arrives.


I meant to say pad #1 not pod #1 that is what happens when you watch a *Halloween showing of the flick 'Invasion of the body snatchers'*


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Started out at the horseshoe at 8:15 I had two white bass on a x-rap8, six other fishermen had a few white bass in each of their buckets so I left to search for better walleye hunting grounds.Pad #1 was sorta crowded with people & everyone also had a few bass in each bucket & no walleye so I moved to pad #5 at 9:00.Fished #5 till the waves started splashing up on the slippery pad not a bump.Got back to fish pad #1 at 11:20 & everybody had buckets and coolers full of white bass but only two walleye.By 12:30 most people left after the departure of the white bass meat wagon.I tossed lures till 3:10 and left to a empty parking lot as was my walleye stringer.


----------



## blumpkin (Sep 7, 2015)

Picked up one last night in E. Cleveland.
Helsinki Shad HJ.


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Checked out pad #1 Thursday night only one 4lb walleye & a few white bass in buckets so I moved on to the straight rocks parallel to the big J rocks.I tossed lures from 8:35 til 940 not a bump.I saw a fisherman leaving the big J with a one walleye.Got back to pad #1 nothing going on but the word was someone caught a 10 pounder on pad #2 so I tried #2 from 10:00 til 11:55 nothing for me but a guy next to me caught a 6lb eye on his second cast on a HJ.The cooler weather should bring the water tempt down bringing to shore the shad along with bigger eyes instead of the spotty walleye bite feeding on minnows.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

mr max said:


> Started out at the horseshoe at 8:15 I had two white bass on a x-rap8, six other fishermen had a few white bass in each of their buckets so I left to search for better walleye hunting grounds.Pad #1 was sorta crowded with people & everyone also had a few bass in each bucket & no walleye so I moved to pad #5 at 9:00.Fished #5 till the waves started splashing up on the slippery pad not a bump.Got back to fish pad #1 at 11:20 & everybody had buckets and coolers full of white bass but only two walleye.By 12:30 most people left after the departure of the white bass meat wagon.I tossed lures till 3:10 and left to a empty parking lot as was my walleye stringer.


I put up a pic of our fish finder from the other nite off 72nd. Nice hooks but I'm convinced they are white bass, especially after your post - tx


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Just curious why there seems to be more white bass around 72nd. The plant isn't running now right?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

KTkiff said:


> Just curious why there seems to be more white bass around 72nd. The plant isn't running now right?


Lots of bait


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Lots of bait


But there is bait everywhere.


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

KTkiff said:


> Just curious why there seems to be more white bass around 72nd. The plant isn't running now right?


Maybe there are other areas where this occurs but are unknown because of the extremely limited public access to the cleveland erie shoreline dominated by private yacht clubs and burke airport.Something must be unique in the topography of the area that sets it apart & maybe the lights from the shoreway helps bringing in the bait & the fish that feed on them.Personally I view it like the swallows of capistrano phenomonena you just enjoy the return every year.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

mr max said:


> Maybe there are other areas where this occurs but are unknown because of the extremely limited public access to the cleveland erie shoreline dominated by private yacht clubs and burke airport.Something must be unique in the topography of the area that sets it apart & maybe the lights from the shoreway helps bringing in the bait & the fish that feed on them.Personally I view it like the swallows of capistrano phenomonena you just enjoy the return every year.


Fished CEI plant in eastlake a few times of week and the bait are extremely thick in there. No WhiteBass being caught though. Only seen one caught, and it was by me!!! Lol. I can't seem to find any eyes. 12 consecutive hours of fishing now, one WhiteBass to show. I got one walleye about 3 weeks ago, that's it.


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

Water temp is still kinda high! Once we get into some real fall weather, things should change (I hope).


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

I only use a boat for walleye. Trolling with boards. I'm still catching 90 percent of my walleye outside the breakwall of 72nd. Last year the water temp was in the high 30s and the docks were gone before I was catching good 
walleye inside the bay. There is walleye in by the rocks. But probably not an abundance yet.


----------



## shorelineguy (May 3, 2014)

fished intake from 6 to 8 no fish caught. moved over to pad 2 watched one guy land 3. my friend landed 1 on a Tim Horton bomber. I had a short lived hookup on a lime crush rattlin rogue. still trying to get on the score board. smh.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

*P10 brawl color around 830 last night. Super Super Slow! Crawl it! *


----------



## shorelineguy (May 3, 2014)

TheShoreman said:


> View attachment 197226
> *P10 brawl color around 830 last night. Super Super Slow! Crawl it! *



brawl color???


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

shorelineguy said:


> brawl color???


brawl is name of fishing contest.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

HappySnag said:


> brawl is name of fishing contest.


No last year a Fall Brawl color was created it was a limited run by JT custom tackle


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

K gonefishin said:


> No last year a Fall Brawl color was created it was a limited run by JT custom tackle


Yes. It's a JT custom.


----------



## shorelineguy (May 3, 2014)

anyone going down tonight?


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

Hit 72nd last night. That south wind resulted in a pretty flat surface right at the pier. I saw 1 eye and about 4 large white bass caught. The pier was full with anglers and plenty of bait, but very few fish.


----------



## cleo (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## cleo (Sep 27, 2009)

cleo said:


> View attachment 197447


10 back 2.1-2.3 mph clown blue silver orange and gold silver orange elite8's rogues 28' of water swoops and hooks on sonar


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

cleo said:


> 10 back 2.1-2.3 mph clown blue silver orange and gold silver orange elite8's rogues 28' of water swoops and hooks on sonar


 E72nd night SHORE bite???


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

FINSEEKER II said:


> E72nd night SHORE bite???


Trolling from shore?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

TheShoreman said:


> Trolling from shore?


he put trolling speed,he was on the boat.
I saw 2 eyes 30",8pm,9pm,and I mist one 11pm,HJ jointed perch,HJsilver/black,of E55.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

FINSEEKER II said:


> E72nd night SHORE bite???


Yes they were hitting in the parking lot lol


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

KTkiff said:


> Yes they were hitting in the parking lot lol











Hogs in the parking lot!


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Pod #1 had one eye caught at 8:15 on a jointed clown J13 at 8:15.The fishermen on pods #2 thru #5 had just one fish caught per pod.The straight rocks had a lot of fishermen and a lot of fish on their stringers.The water was murky but getting cooler and the season seems to have finally begun to take off.With the predicted strongest El Nino in 18yrs this might shape up to be a interesting bite.


----------



## Fishmonger (Mar 4, 2009)

mr max said:


> Pod #1 had one eye caught at 8:15 on a jointed clown J13 at 8:15.The fishermen on pods #2 thru #5 had just one fish caught per pod.The straight rocks had a lot of fishermen and a lot of fish on their stringers.The water was murky but getting cooler and the season seems to have finally begun to take off.With the predicted strongest El Nino in 18yrs this might shape up to be a interesting bite.


Got my first eye of the season on flat pad. I was only there from sundown to 6pm. Four fisherman and three eyes caught within about half hour. I started with the brawl custom..it was diving too deep for my liking.. hitting rocks on retrieve...switched to a HJ12 clown..slow retreive ..3rd cast BAM .dont need to set hook on those strikes .. lots of BRAWLING boats trolling close to us.


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Fished pad #1 8:45 to 12:30 not a bump.Only two other fishermen casting,one caught a steelie on a firetiger daredevil spoon.Leaving I checked pad #5 one fisherman casting also not a bump.There was plenty of 3 inch shad swimming around and water clarity ok,north easterly waves but no action.


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Fished the straight rocks from 10:40 til 1:20 with two others.Only fish caught was a steelhead on a firetiger jointed rapala #13,lots of shad popping but no walleyes to be seen.Fished pad #1 from 1:30 til 2:30 no shad but lots of minnows swimming around in the very clear water but no luck there either.


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Started fishing on pad #1 at 9:50 nothing caught so I moved on to the straight rocks started casting at 10:50 til 1.15 lots of shad balls moving around but no walleye.Went back to pad #1 tossed lures til 2:10 skunked again.Beautiful night but I didn't see or hear of any fish caught talking to the fisherman some who were there from 5:30.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I hear fish might be heading west - but some are also out deeper, about 40 FOW. I hope they will oblige us shore fishermen a while longer! I haven't gotten to get out much this year, and I have missed a great season, it seems!


----------

